# 400 bucks



## mr.tegu (Feb 27, 2009)

JEEEEZE, i asked agama inter. how much for a arg blk n wht male and they replied 300 bucks and shipping of 100. Thats 400 bucks total. I could have 3 of bobbys for that. lol- Dont raise your prices though Bobby, were all laid off and want to use our unemployment checks on your tegus. :app


----------



## Filphfio (Feb 27, 2009)

agama wants 600 bux for monkey tailed skink baby's, and don't know when they will be born. they want 1200 for adults..
there last bearded dragon is 100 bux


----------



## LouDog760 (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah I agree. I'm trying to save money for one right now hahah. Its kinda hard when you don't have a job either.


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 27, 2009)

they cant be selling stuff at that much of a mark-up. I got my tegu for 100 dollars even like 20 minutes from my house


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 27, 2009)

$400 shipped!!??!?!? Wow... was that timos idea? :shock: Well, good thing I reserved a pair of extremes before bobby makes them $1000 each :lol: :lol:


----------



## alewis0890 (Feb 27, 2009)

haha Timo told me that adult jewels are 150 a peice, but dont know if or when he could ship because he cant find them in their cage lol honestly, I wouldn't buy, since berts death all or most of the bearded dragons died, and not to many of the tegus are doing very well... I wish I could help out but job doesnt pay that good.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, Thats pretty bad. Bert was a good guy, I feel bad for all his animals. :hifit


Someone should have a serious talk with that guy. :shock:


----------



## RehabRalphy (Feb 27, 2009)

humane society?


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 27, 2009)

RehabRalphy said:


> humane society?



One would think, I can't picture any of them being equipped enough to take in all the reptiles though. Besides its just gonna be even worse news for the herp society, I can see the titles now. " (X number) of Animal Saved From Farm "

Yay for money grubbers..

Spencer


----------



## alewis0890 (Feb 27, 2009)

I think the humane society will just be a huge burden on us more than anything, with that many tegus and other reptiles seized and the living conditions... there going to push tward us and try to ban them all together. They CAN"T take us down by number, but not many of that number of reptile hobbyists actually speak up when the time comes. I have a feeling they will pull something like that with huge numbers of reptiles being mis treated... JMO


----------



## mr.tegu (Feb 27, 2009)

I dont wanna start any bad blood but i just got an e.mail from a guy name timo at agama saying now he will sell a 08 hatchling for (around) 100 if he can find one. i'm not sure whats going on but it sounds fishy to me.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, not to point fingers, but the quality of the reptiles even before Bert's death wasn't the greatest. I can only imagine what they are like now.


----------



## alewis0890 (Feb 27, 2009)

you can also get half tails from timo for $25.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 27, 2009)

I guess I need to start breeding small, dark, starving tegus, then I can get 400.00 too!! :lol5 :lol5 :lol5 

All of them tail nips are just sad, poor Bert would have beat his son pretty bad if he was still alive. It is just proof of how sorry his son really is, he sure will never be in the same class as Burt, that is for sure.


----------



## alewis0890 (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah i seriously feel bad for the tegus... some already awake some still sleeping, and theres no one to care for them. if anyone buys from agama at this time (seriously doubt it) remember to quarantine, you might bring in something wicked


----------



## Filphfio (Feb 28, 2009)

alewis0890 said:


> you can also get half tails from timo for $25.



excuse me but WTF is a half tail?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

that just doesn't sound right!

hopefully these animals will pass away quickly or go to a proper owner. I hate the idea of any animal suffering even if they were inherited by an incompetent person. Hopefully Timo will rectify this soon!!


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 28, 2009)

Filphfio said:


> alewis0890 said:
> 
> 
> > you can also get half tails from timo for $25.
> ...



I'm gonna guess and say it a tegu with half a tail, god knows what happened to the other half though..possibly other tegus starving for food...

Spencer


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 28, 2009)

It is very rare for a tegu to get it's tail or toes bit off unless they are starving. There is no way you have 150 - 200 babies like this unless they are not being fed.


----------



## jacobsracing (Feb 28, 2009)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.agamainternational.com/home.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.agamainternational.com/home.html</a><!-- m -->

if you check out the site, he is selling the property. This would explain the health of the animals. Maybe it is presently unattended? It is a real shame. Does anyone have details as to the reason for the sale? Could be an interesting investment....


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 28, 2009)

Jacob, the reason for the sale is Bert died, and Timo does not like reptiles, I have heard Bert say before he died that his son told him many times he was wasting his time fooling with reptiles. Timo had the farm up for sale on the same day his father died, he did not wait even a day.

So that is why the animals are in such poor shape, it is nothing more than a large lack in care.


----------



## jacobsracing (Feb 28, 2009)

horrible. 

This could be an interesting opportunity for a co-op investment.


----------



## PinkPunisher (Feb 28, 2009)

jacobsracing said:


> horrible.
> 
> This could be an interesting opportunity for a co-op investment.



In times like these I can't see a lot of people wanting to buy it, let alone banks loaning out the money. It would be nice if some one would buy it and get it out of that fools hands but only time will tell I guess. 

Spencer


----------

